
My Recent Development Stack: OS X Tools - renownedmedia
http://www.renownedmedia.com/blog/my-recent-development-stack-os-x-tools/
======
hellotoby
Thanks for the heads up on Jason. I work with a lot of web apis and this looks
like a great tool for browsing json responses.

~~~
zzzmarcus
This is also a great website for quickly viewing prettyified json:

<http://json.parser.online.fr/>

~~~
albemuth
Another great way is via the json ruby gem, which installs a prettifier which
can be used from the command line, like this:

    
    
        curl 'http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.json?screen_name=twitter&include_rts=1 | prettify_json.rb| less

~~~
rahim
Another way to do it without having to install anything extra:

curl
"[http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.json?screen_...](http://api.twitter.com/1/statuses/user_timeline.json?screen_name=twitter&include_rts=1)
| python -m json.tool | pbcopy

~~~
pencilcode
I use the Chrome extension JsonViewer. It automatically formats the json.
Great for api inspection.

------
ioquatix
My application Library Inspector is also pretty useful if you are a developer:
<http://www.oriontransfer.co.nz/software/library-inspector>

If you are developing Mac and iOS applications it is especially useful as it
gives .a and .dylib files custom icons indicating their architecture.

------
dm8
Jason looks great. It definitely makes JSON management easy. I loved it and
even donated money.

------
mattquinn
GitX is good (and free), but if you're looking for the best Git client for
Mac, without a doubt it's Tower (<http://www.git-tower.com/>).

~~~
jackseviltwin
I've been using GitX for months and it's pretty good, but it still buggy at
times. I've been using the GitX (L) fork, since the original GitX doesn't seem
to be actively maintained anymore. It's available here:
<http://gitx.laullon.com/>

A few days ago a co-worker turned me on to SourceTree
(<http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/>), which is also free and developed by
Atlassian. I've got to say it's a bit more polished and so far it looks like
it might be replacing GitX for me.

~~~
pivo
I just found source tree myself and really enjoy it. The best feature for me
is how it allows you to view diffs of all your changes as you write your
commit message, that makes it easy to include good detail on all changes.

Also, it's great that Source Tree supports multiple projects. I tried Tower a
while ago and it only allowed you to have one project open at a time. Maybe
that's changed now, but it's also not free.

------
jason_slack
Interesting, this article helped me with some VIM issues.

Does anyone know if you can open multiple docs in macVIM, in the same window
and switch back and forth between?

~~~
fishtoaster
Vim buffers fit what I think you're describing. Put `:set hidden` in your
vimrc and you can flip between buffers in the same window with no trouble.

~~~
zzzmarcus
You can also use tabs in macvim and split windows, or any combination of
buffers, tabs and splits. It's pretty flexible that way.

------
fishtoaster
I'd be really interested in hearing how you got the swipe left/right commands
to map to buffer management in MacVim.

~~~
cabacon
He linked to his vimrc on github from the article. The binding is done in this
block:

    
    
      if has("gui_macvim") "Use Experimental Renderer option must be enabled for transparencY
        set transparency=15
        set guifont=Monaco:h10
        set noantialias " I like my Monaco this way ;D
        " Swipe to move between bufers :D
        map <SwipeLeft> :bprev<CR>
        map <SwipeRight> :bnext<CR>
      endif

~~~
fishtoaster
Ah, I missed that- thanks!

~~~
renownedmedia
It's been a lifesaver. I usually have 20 buffers open and swiping between them
makes editing a lot quicker.

------
comex
I don't see what people get out of Property List Editor style interfaces -
syntax highlighted JSON is easier to read once it goes through a prettifier,
and surely writing JSON is drastically faster with a text editor.

~~~
renownedmedia
I like GUI tools for quickly visualizing data, otherwise you're correct, a
text editor is (currently) better/faster for editing.

------
rachitgupta
Can anyone recommend a good GUI on Mac for Postgres? Sequel Pro is amazing,
but it unfortunately only supports MySQL.

~~~
pilif
There is always pgAdmin (<http://www.pgadmin.org/>) which is very close to the
Postgres core development and thus is always updated to support the latest
features of Postgres.

It suffers a lot from the has-to-work-on-all-platforms UI design issues though
(even though it uses wxWidgets).

Personally, I hardly ever use the GUI tool (the exception is explaining really
big query plans) because the command line psql client is really, really good.
It has an awesome line editor and so many convenience features like always
shelling out into $PAGER for big result sets, or the very handy \x mode.

And it offers tab-completion not just for internal commands, but even for the
SQL queries you are typing.

~~~
thristian
$EMPLOYER's databases are behind a firewall, so I've never had access to a GUI
tool, and learned to love psql.

When I need to pick apart a query plan, I paste it into
<http://explain.depesz.com>.

------
billpatrianakos
I've found that when it comes to GUI tools the Mac is your best friend. Even a
good majority of command lime stuff is really a joy to use. I'll never abandon
the Mac but I must say that the deeper into my programming journey I get the
more I'm reaching for my Linux machine. Last week I caught myself thinking of
dumping the Mac altogether! But that's heresy and I quickly banished those
thoughts.

The Mac gives you a really great portion of 2 worlds - the ability to operate
from the terminal much like Linux but with amazing support for anything
requiring you to either use or create GUI apps. The only problem is that once
you venture off too far in one direction or the other you're either wishing
you were on your Mac or you Linux machine. I don't subscribe to the belief
that on OS is superior to another. Mac and Linux each have their very special
uses. Instead I subscribe to the belief that 2 OSes are better than the third
(unless you're coding for Windows exclusively in which case I wouldn't want to
be you).

~~~
mdwrigh2
Out of curiosity, what were you missing from Linux?

That's not to say I don't miss things from Linux (/proc, XMonad to name two),
just nothing all that much.

~~~
tikhonj
Can't you run XMonad on a mac? I'm pretty sure a couple people I know do just
that. (There might be some wrangling and virtual machines, but I doubt it.)

~~~
mdwrigh2
You _can_ run XMonad on a Mac, but it will only tile X11 apps, not standard OS
X apps, which unfortunately makes it fairly useless for me.

And of course, working in a VM with it is always an option (and I have a VM
setup with it for when I want to drop back into linux).

~~~
tikhonj
Does that include Chrome? Because I've definitely seen them use Chrome, and it
looked Mac OS-y. Of course, the people I'm thinking of probably have a
different outlook on OS X: they like it, but not the UI. (That's a paraphrase
from one of them:)).

------
kenrik
I agree Sequel Pro is awesome, hands down best MySql client I have used on any
platform. I also love Textmate, great text editor. For CSS - CSS Edit can't be
beat however the developer is no longer offering it as a standalone app. :(

~~~
eppsilon
If anyone's looking for something like Sequel Pro but for SQLite, I recommend
Base. Sadly, not free.

I only wish I could find a good Mac client for Postgres. pgAdmin III is awful.

~~~
Terretta
Have you tried
[http://www.navicat.com/en/products/navicat_pgsql/pgsql_detai...](http://www.navicat.com/en/products/navicat_pgsql/pgsql_detail_mac.html)

I haven't, but they have a full suite of tools.

